# E Codes- Motor Vehicle Codes



## AWenger (Aug 5, 2010)

I feel that there is some confusion with these codes and the way that they are written and I was wondering what the different circumstances would be for the following codes:

E811
E812
E813
E815
E816

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thank you!


----------



## jonezzie (Aug 5, 2010)

E811-car is pulled over on the side of the rode and then as driver tries to return on the road car is hit

E812- accident between vehicles in traffic-rear end collisions, head on collision, any type of collision between vehicles while driving in traffic or on road; if a car is stopped or stalled on the road

E813-accident on road between motor vehicle and non motor vehicle: bicycle, person riding horse, cart being pulled by mule; the other vehicle doesn't have a motor that powers it
E815-loss of control with that involves collision with something such as fallen tree, animal, guardrail other than another vehicle; these items must be on the road or part of the road

E816-accident due to loss of control hitting something that is not on the road, rollovers that does not involve a collision on the road, rollovers that hit a tree on the side of the road, hitting any object not on the road after leaving highway due to loss of control

I hope this helps!


----------



## AWenger (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you! This helps a lot. Really appreciate it~


----------

